# Anche BPM dice no alle fideiussioni per Biglia e Bonucci.



## Sotiris (3 Agosto 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato da Calcio e Finanza anche il Banco Popolare di Milano non avrebbe concesso le fideiussioni sugli acquisti di Biglia e Bonucci, offrendo tuttavia due soluzioni: o la liberazione di qualche asset che è dato in garanza ad Elliott, girandolo come contro-garanzia alla banca, oppure la ricerca di una banca internazionale che funga da controgarante.
Il problema sarebbe costituito dal fatto che il Milan ha già dato in garanzia la quasi totalità dei suoi asset ad Elliott per il finanziamento nell'acquisto della società.

Si precisa che non si tratta, però, di un no “personale”, rivolto alla non confidenza e/o fiducia nell'attuale proprietà del Milan, rilevando che questo è un tema che riguarda, in generale, le regole del sistema creditizio, che qualunque altra banca si comporterebbe allo stesso modo per concedere questo tipo di garanzia a qualunque altra società calcistica.

Il problema del Milan, ovvero la peculiarità, è - come si diceva prima - che non ha asset liberi, secondo Calcio e Finanza.
In particolare, questi sono gli asset che sono stati dati a garanzia di Elliott (tramite la Project Redblack):

1) un atto di pegno sul cd. “conto corrente ricavi” aperto dalla Società presso Banca Popolare di Milano;

2) un atto di pegno sui diritti di proprietà intellettuale (in particolare, sui marchi) di proprietà della Società;

3) un atto di cessione in garanzia dei crediti derivanti dai vari contratti commerciali e di sponsorship stipulati dalla Società;

4) un atto di cessione in garanzia dei crediti derivanti dai contratti di “media” stipulati dalla Società;

5)un atto di cessione in garanzia dall’archivio immagini, dati, registrazioni e video fruibili e/o di proprietà della Società;

6)un atto di pegno sulla quota di proprietà della Società rappresentativa del 100% del capitale sociale di Milan Entertainment S.r.l.;

7) un atto di pegno sul cd. “conto corrente ricavi” aperto da Milan Entertainment S.r.l. presso Banca Popolare di Milano;

8) un atto di cessione in garanzia dei crediti derivanti dai vari contratti commerciali e di sponsorship stipulati da Milan Entertainment S.r.l..


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Agosto 2017)

Questi di Calcio e Finanza sono mesi che fanno terrorismo sulla nuova società del Milan.


----------



## Crox93 (3 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Questi di Calcio e Finanza sono mesi che fanno terrorismo sulla nuova società del Milan.



Esatto
Notizia assurda e che alimenterà i soliti commenti da social network degli analfabeti funzionali


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Agosto 2017)

Ho noo il fallimento si avvicina!!1!!


----------



## raffaele1968 (3 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Calcio e Finanza anche il Banco Popolare di Milano non avrebbe concesso le fideiussioni sugli acquisti di Biglia e Bonucci, offrendo tuttavia due soluzioni: o la liberazione di qualche asset che è dato in garanza ad Elliott, girandolo come contro-garanzia alla banca, oppure la ricerca di una banca internazionale che funga da controgarante.
> Il problema sarebbe costituito dal fatto che il Milan ha già dato in garanzia la quasi totalità dei suoi asset Elliott per il finanziamento nell'acquisto della società.
> Si precisa che non si tratta, però, di un no “personale”, rivolto alla non confidenza e/o fiducia nell'attuale proprietà del Milan, rilevando che questo è un tema che riguarda, in generale, le regole del sistema creditizio, che qualunque altra banca si comporterebbe allo stesso modo per concedere questo tipo di garanzia a qualunque altra società calcistica.
> Il problema del Milan, ovvero la peculiarità, è - come si diceva prima - che non ha asset liberi.
> ...



ma figuriamoci se chi investe 800 milioni per acquistare il milan poi non sa come cavolo trovare delle fideiussioni. Logica mi fa pensare che siano individuati a monte gli istituti di crediti che fanno le fideiussioni... è agosto ed è difficile trovare notizie


----------



## Black (3 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Calcio e Finanza anche il Banco Popolare di Milano non avrebbe concesso le fideiussioni sugli acquisti di Biglia e Bonucci, offrendo tuttavia due soluzioni: o la liberazione di qualche asset che è dato in garanza ad Elliott, girandolo come contro-garanzia alla banca, oppure la ricerca di una banca internazionale che funga da controgarante.
> Il problema sarebbe costituito dal fatto che il Milan ha già dato in garanzia la quasi totalità dei suoi asset ad Elliott per il finanziamento nell'acquisto della società.
> 
> Si precisa che non si tratta, però, di un no “personale”, rivolto alla non confidenza e/o fiducia nell'attuale proprietà del Milan, rilevando che questo è un tema che riguarda, in generale, le regole del sistema creditizio, che qualunque altra banca si comporterebbe allo stesso modo per concedere questo tipo di garanzia a qualunque altra società calcistica.
> ...



non ho particolare conoscenze nel campo, quindi non posso esprimermi. Però mi chiedo.... per Kessie e Conti, ovvero gli altri 2 acquisti fatti da squadre italiane, quale banca ha garantito la fideiussione?
come mai adesso è diverso?


----------



## Crox93 (3 Agosto 2017)

Ma poi vi pare che la Juventus o la Lazio accettino il trasferimento senza garanzie bancarie? Ma seriamente?
Avete rotto il azzo


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Agosto 2017)

Qualcuno molto più autorevole di calcio e finanza ha già detto esplicitamente che la questione " è una caccia al Click " quindi direi di iscrivere tale notizia nella sezione spazzatura.


----------



## Kaw (3 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Calcio e Finanza anche il Banco Popolare di Milano non avrebbe concesso le fideiussioni sugli acquisti di Biglia e Bonucci, offrendo tuttavia due soluzioni: o la liberazione di qualche asset che è dato in garanza ad Elliott, girandolo come contro-garanzia alla banca, oppure la ricerca di una banca internazionale che funga da controgarante.
> Il problema sarebbe costituito dal fatto che il Milan ha già dato in garanzia la quasi totalità dei suoi asset ad Elliott per il finanziamento nell'acquisto della società.
> 
> Si precisa che non si tratta, però, di un no “personale”, rivolto alla non confidenza e/o fiducia nell'attuale proprietà del Milan, rilevando che questo è un tema che riguarda, in generale, le regole del sistema creditizio, che qualunque altra banca si comporterebbe allo stesso modo per concedere questo tipo di garanzia a qualunque altra società calcistica.
> ...


Io non me ne intendo ma da quello che leggo, cioè che qualsiasi altri banca si comporterebbe come BPM e che il Milan non ha più asset liberi, sembra che le fideiussioni siano davvero un problema...


----------



## Sotiris (3 Agosto 2017)

Personalmente ritengo che la questione si risolverà.
Ma altrettanto penso che non si rivelerà un'invenzione o una cosa facile come si vuole far credere.
Ad oggi, per me, la situazione è quanto meno spiacevole, non ricordo il Milan degli ultimi trent'anni non poter schierare un giocatore per mancato deposito di fideiussioni. Quindi per me da tifoso del Milan è spiacevole.


----------



## Kaw (3 Agosto 2017)

Che poi a questo punto come saranno gestiti i futuri acquisti da qui alla fine del mercato?


----------



## Sotiris (3 Agosto 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Che poi a questo punto come saranno gestiti i futuri acquisti da qui alla fine del mercato?



Dicono, per questo motivo, solo dall'estero, per i quali non sono richieste le fideiussioni.


----------



## Kaw (3 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Dicono, per questo motivo, solo dall'estero, per i quali non sono richieste le fideiussioni.


Quindi non sarà Kalinic...


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Calcio e Finanza anche il Banco Popolare di Milano non avrebbe concesso le fideiussioni sugli acquisti di Biglia e Bonucci, offrendo tuttavia due soluzioni: o la liberazione di qualche asset che è dato in garanza ad Elliott, girandolo come contro-garanzia alla banca, oppure la ricerca di una banca internazionale che funga da controgarante.
> Il problema sarebbe costituito dal fatto che il Milan ha già dato in garanzia la quasi totalità dei suoi asset ad Elliott per il finanziamento nell'acquisto della società.
> 
> Si precisa che non si tratta, però, di un no “personale”, rivolto alla non confidenza e/o fiducia nell'attuale proprietà del Milan, rilevando che questo è un tema che riguarda, in generale, le regole del sistema creditizio, che qualunque altra banca si comporterebbe allo stesso modo per concedere questo tipo di garanzia a qualunque altra società calcistica.
> ...



LA questione delle fideiussioni è già stata ampiamente chiarita.
Quelli di Calcio&Finanza hanno deciso di portare avanti una campagna di disinformazione per ottenere qualche click in più dal frustrato popolo juventino ed interista, finora delusi dalle loro campagni acquisti.

Mi scuso se critico la fonte, ma qui è palese la malafede.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Agosto 2017)

Che situazione sgradevole..deve essere risolta prima di subito


----------



## Kaw (3 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> LA questione delle fideiussioni è già stata ampiamente chiarita.
> Quelli di Calcio&Finanza hanno deciso di portare avanti una campagna di disinformazione per ottenere qualche click in più dal frustrato popolo juventino ed interista, finora delusi dalle loro campagni acquisti.
> 
> Mi scuso se critico la fonte, ma qui è palese la malafede.


Puoi spiegarmela per favore? Su questa questione non sono informato per nulla...


----------



## Sotiris (3 Agosto 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Quindi non sarà Kalinic...



Non tutto il male viene per nuocere.....


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Agosto 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Puoi spiegarmela per favore? Su questa questione non sono informato per nulla...



Per le operazioni concluse entro il 31 luglio 2017 le relative fideiussioni vanno depositate entro l'11 agosto 2017. Per le operazioni realizzate tra il 1 agosto ed il 31 agosto il termine ultimo è l'8 settembre 2017.
Le fideiussioni di Kessiè e Conti sono già state depositate, le altre 2 no.
I 2 dell'Atalanta sono gli unici giocatori di serie A che possono giocare una partita ufficiale con un club diverso da quello in cui militavano nel 2016-17, il che vuol dire che il Milan è l'unica squadra di serie A che finora ha sistemato la situazione con dei nuovi acquisti provenienti dal nostro campionato, gli altri club giustamente aspettano lì'ultimo perchè non devono affrontare match ufficiali.


----------



## wfiesso (3 Agosto 2017)

Sta panzana delle fidejussioni ha rotto i.....


----------



## krull (3 Agosto 2017)

Praticamente questi hanno fatto un comunicato stampa al posto di BPM...Quante boiate. I giocatori saranno disponibilissimi per il prossimo preliminare. Le uniche fideiussioni depositate in Italia sono Conti Kessie e De Sciglio e pochissimi altri semisconosciuti. Se domani Inter o Juve giocassero partite ufficiali non potrebbero schierare Bernardeschi, Vecino ecc. Però continuano a menarla col Milan. Guerra mediatica dichiarata e palese. Chiaramente CF è roba juventina...


----------



## de sica (3 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Per le operazioni concluse entro il 31 luglio 2017 le relative fideiussioni vanno depositate entro l'11 agosto 2017. Per le operazioni realizzate tra il 1 agosto ed il 31 agosto il termine ultimo è l'8 settembre 2017.
> Le fideiussioni di Kessiè e Conti sono già state depositate, le altre 2 no.
> I 2 dell'Atalanta sono gli unici giocatori di serie A che possono giocare una partita ufficiale con un club diverso da quello in cui militavano nel 2016-17, il che vuol dire che il Milan è l'unica squadra di serie A che finora ha sistemato la situazione con dei nuovi acquisti provenienti dal nostro campionato, gli altri club giustamente aspettano lì'ultimo perchè non devono affrontare match ufficiali.



Oltre al fatto che tutti usano questo tipo di operazioni, non solo il Milan. Perché adesso pare che chi usa fideiussioni sia uno straccione, quando invece lo fanno tutti.


----------



## Pitermilanista (3 Agosto 2017)

Ci penserà l'ex "Prescidente" amante del bel giuoco a salvare il club che tanto ama, con la sua Banca Mediolanum, fornendo 'ste fantomatiche fidejussioni agli straccioni a cui ha venduto le sue quote.

Questa pagliacciata portata avanti da un paio di mentecatti, in un misto di ricerca di click, invidia e fegato spappolato, sarebbe da prendere a ridere, se non fosse che i pesciolini abboccano. Basti leggere questo thread. I mentecatti pasturano, i pesciolini abboccano, e il giorno della prima partita interna della stagione con 60.000 allo stadio lo si trascorre facendosi sangue amaro. Che masochisti, santo dio...


----------



## Sotiris (3 Agosto 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Oltre al fatto che tutti usano questo tipo di operazioni, non solo il Milan. Perché adesso pare che chi usa fideiussioni sia uno straccione, quando invece lo fanno tutti.



E' tutto chiarissimo.
Ma io, come dirigente del Milan, ove non ci fosse alcun problema,
e 1) per il match ufficiale comunque da giocare,
e 2) per tacciare queste voci dei "nemici",
e 3) per tranquillizzare anche i giocatori stessi, oltre i tifosi,

risolvo la cosa in una giornata di lavoro.

Se non l'ha ancora risolta e più fonti indicano che sta cercando un istituto per le fideiussioni (prima si parlava di un sondaggio con Generali), qualcosa di vero c'è.

Poi la risolveremo sicuramente ma abbiamo dato modo ai nostri nemici di gettarci fango perché effettivamente un mezzo problemino c'è, per me.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Praticamente questi hanno fatto un comunicato stampa al posto di BPM...Quante boiate. I giocatori saranno disponibilissimi per il prossimo preliminare. Le uniche fideiussioni depositate in Italia sono Conti Kessie e De Sciglio e pochissimi altri semisconosciuti. Se domani Inter o Juve giocassero partite ufficiali non potrebbero schierare Bernardeschi, Vecino ecc. Però continuano a menarla col Milan. Guerra mediatica dichiarata e palese. Chiaramente CF è roba juventina...



Il punto è che un conto è se le fidejussioni non ci sono perché non sono state richieste..un altro è se non ci sono perché non te le concedono..stiamo attenti anche noi a non fare confusione..

Io non mi pronuncio..non voglio fare polemiche ne però inventarmi giustificazioni su situazioni poco chiare..

Speriamo solo il freno sul mercato non sia arrivato per questi motivi..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Agosto 2017)

Cinezi falzi!!! Non hanno soldiihhh! Milan acquistato dalla lavanderia cinezehhh!!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Agosto 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Ci penserà l'ex "Prescidente" amante del bel giuoco a salvare il club che tanto ama, con la sua Banca Mediolanum, fornendo 'ste fantomatiche fidejussioni agli straccioni a cui ha venduto le sue quote.
> 
> Questa pagliacciata portata avanti da un paio di mentecatti, in un misto di ricerca di click, invidia e fegato spappolato, sarebbe da prendere a ridere, se non fosse che i pesciolini abboccano. Basti leggere questo thread. I mentecatti pasturano, i pesciolini abboccano, e il giorno della prima partita interna della stagione con 60.000 allo stadio lo si trascorre facendosi sangue amaro. Che masochisti, santo dio...



Io devo ammettere che sono (ero, grazie a voi) ignorante in questa determinata materia, quindi mi sembrava una questione spiacevole da risolvere subito. Ora, grazie alle vostre delucidazioni ho capito il comportamento spregevole di C&F! Grazie ragazzi


----------



## malos (3 Agosto 2017)

Ma il nostro amatissimo ex presidente non può mettere una buona parola con la Mediolanum? 


Comunque c'è tempo fino all'11 io per il momento non mi preoccupo. Dico solo una cosa. Io detesto i vari giornalai sportivi e non, non potevano almeno per oggi lasciar perdere e far vivere al tifoso milanista una giornata perfetta dopo anni di sofferenza? Sono delle carogne, tutti per un click venderebbero la loro madre.
Bastava che lo pubblicassero in un altro momento non oggi.


----------



## TheZio (3 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> E' tutto chiarissimo.
> Ma io, come dirigente del Milan, ove non ci fosse alcun problema,
> e 1) per il match ufficiale comunque da giocare,
> e 2) per tacciare queste voci dei "nemici",
> ...



Prima erano i soldi per il closing.. Poi a closing avvenuto il problema erano i soldi per il mercato.. Poi dopo 200mln spesi per il mercato è arrivata l'onorabilità di Li... Poi dopo l'ok della Lega è arrivato il governo cinese che iniziava ad indagare.. poi dopo il comunicato dello stesso governo che dice tutto ok arrivano le fidejussioni.. 

Aggiungo solo che Fassone ha detto che sistemano tutto per l'11 e che siamo gli unici ad aver già depositato 2 fidejussioni...
Poi non capisco: per Kessie e Conti le fidejussioni le hanno rilasciate invece per Biglia e Bonucci no? Se il problema erano gli asset liberi, beh, già all'acquisto dei due atalantini gli stessi asset erano già occupati...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Agosto 2017)

malos ha scritto:


> Comunque c'è tempo fino all'11 io per il momento non mi preoccupo. Dico solo una cosa. Io detesto i vari giornalai sportivi e non, non potevano almeno per oggi lasciar perdere e far vivere al tifoso milanista una giornata perfetta dopo anni di sofferenza? Sono delle carogne, tutti per un click venderebbero la loro madre.
> Bastava che lo pubblicassero in un altro momento non oggi.



La news è stata pubblicata oggi appositamente.


----------



## Djici (3 Agosto 2017)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Poi non capisco: per Kessie e Conti le fidejussioni le hanno rilasciate invece per Biglia e Bonucci no? Se il problema erano gli asset liberi, beh, già all'acquisto dei due atalantini gli stessi asset erano già occupati...



Stesso mio pensiero


----------



## WeyssRossonero (3 Agosto 2017)

Spero che il tutto si risolvi....sarebbe un danno per tutti i club coinvolti


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Agosto 2017)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Prima erano i soldi per il closing.. Poi a closing avvenuto il problema erano i soldi per il mercato.. Poi dopo 200mln spesi per il mercato è arrivata l'onorabilità di Li... Poi dopo l'ok della Lega è arrivato il governo cinese che iniziava ad indagare.. poi dopo il comunicato dello stesso governo che dice tutto ok arrivano le fidejussioni..
> 
> Aggiungo solo che Fassone ha detto che sistemano tutto per l'11 e che siamo gli unici ad aver già depositato 2 fidejussioni...
> Poi non capisco: per Kessie e Conti le fidejussioni le hanno rilasciate invece per Biglia e Bonucci no? Se il problema erano gli asset liberi, beh, già all'acquisto dei due atalantini gli stessi asset erano già occupati...



Perfetto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Agosto 2017)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Aggiungo solo che Fassone ha detto che sistemano tutto per l'11 e che siamo gli unici ad aver già depositato 2 fidejussioni...
> Poi non capisco: per Kessie e Conti le fidejussioni le hanno rilasciate invece per Biglia e Bonucci no? *Se il problema erano gli asset liberi, beh, già all'acquisto dei due atalantini gli stessi asset erano già occupati...*



Bé non è detto..però se metti a garanzia "la casa" la prima volta non è che poi la puoi dare in garanzia di nuovo..forse i 60 milioni dei due atalantini hanno prodotto una situazione di squilibrio..e qui si parla di altri 60 milioni..il totale fa 120 quasi..non sono spicci...

Il Milan dispone di tali assett? purtroppo sappiamo bene che i nostri conti non è che siano una garanzia di solvibilità..

Conto molto su Fax1..come detto altre volte, non puoi rimetterci la faccia..e se c'erano problemi stasera certo non facevi sfilare biglia e bonucci davanti al pubblico di San Siro


----------



## JesusHeKnows (3 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Personalmente ritengo che la questione si risolverà.
> Ma altrettanto penso che non si rivelerà un'invenzione o una cosa facile come si vuole far credere.
> Ad oggi, per me, la situazione è quanto meno spiacevole, non ricordo il Milan degli ultimi trent'anni non poter schierare un giocatore per mancato deposito di fideiussioni. Quindi per me da tifoso del Milan è spiacevole.




Il deposito delle fideiussioni sta uscendo ora per gettare benzina sul fuoco, il Milan e nessuna società ha mai avuto questi problemi poiché non schierava i giocatori appena acquistati nel terzo turno preliminare. Spero che vi ricrederete quando li schiereremo per il play off.


----------



## WeyssRossonero (3 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## WeyssRossonero (3 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Sotiris (3 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé non è detto..però se metti a garanzia "la casa" la prima volta non è che poi la puoi dare in garanzia di nuovo..forse i 60 milioni dei due atalantini hanno prodotto una situazione di squilibrio..e qui si parla di altri 60 milioni..il totale fa 120 quasi..non sono spicci...
> 
> Il Milan dispone di tali assett? purtroppo sappiamo bene che i nostri conti non è che siano una garanzia di solvibilità..
> 
> Conto molto su Fax1..come detto altre volte, non puoi rimetterci la faccia..e se c'erano problemi stasera certo non facevi sfilare biglia e bonucci davanti al pubblico di San Siro



E' esattamente quello il punto.
Evidentemente l'istituto con il quale si è mossa per quelle fideiussioni ritiene che la linea di credito si sia esaurita con quelle acquisizioni.


----------



## Sotiris (3 Agosto 2017)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> Il deposito delle fideiussioni sta uscendo ora per gettare benzina sul fuoco, il Milan e nessuna società ha mai avuto questi problemi poiché non schierava i giocatori appena acquistati nel terzo turno preliminare. Spero che vi ricrederete quando li schiereremo per il play off.



Ho scritto che si risolverà.
Altrettanto ritengo che, se non ci fossero problemi, avremmo visto almeno uno tra Biglia e Bonucci schierato stasera, perché è chiaro che la società avrebbe avuto piacere a farlo, in fretta, proprio per la presenza di una partita ufficiale.


----------



## krull (3 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ho scritto che si risolverà.
> Altrettanto ritengo che, se non ci fossero problemi, avremmo visto almeno uno tra Biglia e Bonucci schierato stasera, perché è chiaro che la società avrebbe avuto piacere a farlo, in fretta, proprio per la presenza di una partita ufficiale.



Ma guarda che la questione fideiussioni è una roba che avviene solo in Italia e che causa disagi a tutte le società, ed è uno dei motivi per i quali si vanno a prendere sempre più stranieri. Questa è una mossa mediatica studiata per mettere pulci inesistenti nelle orecchie di eventuali venditori (Cairo, Lotito ecc.) per cercare di limitarci sul mercato creando eventuali problematiche anche con gli istituti di credito. Tutte le società italkiane hanno gli stessi problemi del Milan sui trasferimenti interni, basta guardare quali sono ad oggi i contratti depositati, praticamente solo noi e la Juve con De Sciglio...E' un polverone mediatico inutile. Non esiste nessun problema, i giocatori ti fanno pure il giro di campo stasera, ti pare che possa esistere una minuscola possibilità di non poterli tesserare? Sul serio? Ci stanno facendo la guerra mediatica da mesi ormai...


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Agosto 2017)

WeyssRossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque su milannews è uscito un articolo in cui dicono che hanno trovato l appoggio di una banca



Ma si, non sussiste proprio il problema secondo me.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Agosto 2017)

Secondo Sportface a breve arriverà l'ok per le fidejussioni.


----------



## Mika (3 Agosto 2017)

Non si cercano mai le notizie sulle fidejussioni dei giocatori una volta arrivata l'ufficialità delle due squadre (venditore e compratore) e ora per il nuovo milan cinese si va alla ricerca del particolare (ma deve essere motivo per creare panico se no non viene fatta la ricerca da parte dei media). 

Assurdo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi vi faccio notare che le fideiussioni non sono altro che un obbligo che l'istituto bancario prende in carico di pagare il venditore nel caso in cui non lo faccia chi acquista. Arriveranno come è ovvio che sia, oppure credete che il Milan fallirà come pensano i fenomeni dell'Internet?

Nel caso non arrivassero Bonucci e Biglia rimarrebbero a Milanello e si troverebbe un altra soluzione entro il 31 Agosto, tipo pagare tutto e subito senza rateizzare. Non fatevi strani film.


----------



## Garrincha (3 Agosto 2017)

Kessie è un prestito oneroso con obbligo, presumo che non siano servite garanzie per i pochi milioni anticipati, con Conti avranno esaurito la liquidità in quel momento a garanzia e adesso si fatica a trovare un istituto che faccia da garante riconosciuto da chi deve approvare, leggevo non ricordo dove che per Bonucci la Juventus aveva accettato il gruppo assicurativo che emetteva la fidejussione ma non è appunto riconosciuto anche da chi supervisiona


----------



## Aron (3 Agosto 2017)

Tra Diego Costa che vuole l'Atletico e sta questione delle fideiussioni ci sono giornalisti che si stanno segando. 

Fosse successa alla Juventus una cosa simile sarebbe passata totalmente in secondo piano.


----------



## Pitermilanista (3 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi vi faccio notare che le fideiussioni non sono altro che un obbligo che l'istituto bancario prende in carico di pagare il venditore nel caso in cui non lo faccia chi acquista. Arriveranno come è ovvio che sia, oppure credete che il Milan fallirà come pensano i fenomeni dell'Internet?
> 
> Nel caso non arrivassero Bonucci e Biglia rimarrebbero a Milanello e si troverebbe un altra soluzione entro il 31 Agosto, tipo pagare tutto e subito senza rateizzare. Non fatevi strani film.



No, in caso di mancata presentazione delle fidejussioni (cosa mai successa in transazioni tra squadre italiane nella storia della Serie A, per far capire di che pagliacciata stiamo parlando), basterebbe versare cash alla Lega una percentuale minima di "garanzia" del valore dei cartellini. 

Vorrei trovarmeli di fronte questi straccioni del web, che guadagnano 5 euro al giorno col loro clickbait. Pezzenti senza arte né parte.


----------



## raffaele1968 (3 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> LA questione delle fideiussioni è già stata ampiamente chiarita.
> Quelli di Calcio&Finanza hanno deciso di portare avanti una campagna di disinformazione per ottenere qualche click in più dal frustrato popolo juventino ed interista, finora delusi dalle loro campagni acquisti.
> 
> Mi scuso se critico la fonte, ma qui è palese la malafede.



è agosto fa caldo e non succede niente... per fortuna


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Agosto 2017)

Il problema non riguarda solo il milan ma tutti i clubs che fanno operazioni dentro il confine.
Prendere giocatori dall'estero è molto più semplice.


----------



## gabri (3 Agosto 2017)

Non vedo l'ora che ci sia lo sblocco dei capitali in Cina...


----------



## Dexter (3 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Calcio e Finanza anche il Banco Popolare di Milano non avrebbe concesso le fideiussioni sugli acquisti di Biglia e Bonucci, offrendo tuttavia due soluzioni: o la liberazione di qualche asset che è dato in garanza ad Elliott, girandolo come contro-garanzia alla banca, oppure la ricerca di una banca internazionale che funga da controgarante.
> Il problema sarebbe costituito dal fatto che il Milan ha già dato in garanzia la quasi totalità dei suoi asset ad Elliott per il finanziamento nell'acquisto della società.
> 
> Si precisa che non si tratta, però, di un no “personale”, rivolto alla non confidenza e/o fiducia nell'attuale proprietà del Milan, rilevando che questo è un tema che riguarda, in generale, le regole del sistema creditizio, che qualunque altra banca si comporterebbe allo stesso modo per concedere questo tipo di garanzia a qualunque altra società calcistica.
> ...


Come no, adesso salta tutto. Quelli di Calcio e Finanza sono dei ritardati laureati in economia che non hanno trovato un lavoro "serio" comunque (e chissà come mai eh).


----------



## claudiop77 (3 Agosto 2017)

Se ci sono davvero queste difficoltà, anche se certamente si troverà una soluzione per Bonucci e Biglia, l'acquisto di Kalinic potrebbe saltare?


----------



## Djerry (3 Agosto 2017)

Boh, non capisco al solito questa suscettibilità nei confronti di chi fa - giustamente, come pretenderemmo da esterni - i conti in tasca al Milan.

Calcio e Finanza altro non fa che dire, in modo perfettamente corretto ed analitico, che il Milan a causa della eccezionale operazione finanziaria tramite Elliot, non ha asset liberi che possano fungere da garanzia del credito.
Niente di più logico ed elemento che per altro conosciamo benissimo perché è all'origine del rapporto tra cinesi ed americani.

Altra cosa è dire, come Calcio e Finanza non dice, che salta tutto o la solita ossessione per il fallimento. Ma resta il fatto che Bonucci e Biglia non hanno giocato una partita ufficiale pur essendo stati acquistati parecchi giorni prima, quindi è un dato inoppugnabile che la peculiarità del nostro status economico attuale ci costringe e costringe Fassone a qualche adattamento inevitabile.

La tempistica del termine dell'11 agosto a giustificare il ritardo della fideiussione, dicendo che tutte le altre società al momento non hanno ancora completato quell'operazione, è una sciocchezza inaccettabile tanto più se è stata detta anche da Fassone.
Chiunque se deve giocare un preliminare prima dell'11 agosto porta le fideiussioni potendolo fare, così come d'altronde chiunque viene acquistato a fine agosto è immediatamente disponibile per la partita anche del giorno dopo.


----------



## krull (3 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Boh, non capisco al solito questa suscettibilità nei confronti di chi fa - giustamente, come pretenderemmo da esterni - i conti in tasca al Milan.
> 
> Calcio e Finanza altro non fa che dire, in modo perfettamente corretto ed analitico, che il Milan a causa della eccezionale operazione finanziaria tramite Elliot, non ha asset liberi che possano fungere da garanzia del credito.
> Niente di più logico ed elemento che per altro conosciamo benissimo perché è all'origine del rapporto tra cinesi ed americani.
> ...



Perdonami ma hai perso qualche passaggio eh....i giocatori sono stati presi il giorno della partenza per la Cina praticamente, che fideiussioni chiedi se non hai nemmeno terminato una trattativa e il giorno dopo sei in Cina e 2 giorni dopo scade il termine per la prima presentazione delle fideiussioni per poter schierare i giocatori al preliminare? Non é che entri in banca chiedi fideiussioni per milioni di euro ed esci dopo 5 minuti con i contratti in tasca. Verranno presentate secondo quelli che sono i normalissimi tempi tecnici che tutti hanno ma che fanno sensazionalismo becero tra i giornalai e a quanto pare anche tra noi tifosi. Come si fa a dar credito a stupidate del genere?


----------



## Djerry (3 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma hai perso qualche passaggio eh....i giocatori sono stati presi il giorno della partenza per la Cina praticamente, che fideiussioni chiedi se non hai nemmeno terminato una trattativa e il giorno dopo sei in Cina e 2 giorni dopo scade il termine per la prima presentazione delle fideiussioni per poter schierare i giocatori al preliminare? Non é che entri in banca chiedi fideiussioni per milioni di euro ed esci dopo 5 minuti con i contratti in tasca. Verranno presentate secondo quelli che sono i normalissimi tempi tecnici che tutti hanno ma che fanno sensazionalismo becero tra i giornalai e a quanto pare anche tra noi tifosi. Come si fa a dar credito a stupidate del genere?



Perdonami tu, ma in condizioni normali una società che fattura 220 milioni e che è stata appena valutata 740 milioni (520 netti) non solo ha bisogno di 5 minuti ma gli basta la simultaneità per avere garantiti crediti per 60 milioni. Ti sfido a trovare un precedente simile in Italia d'altronde.

L'eccezionalità del nostro status è proprio che tutti quegli asset elencati da Calcio e Finanza sono già impegnati nell'ovvia operazione finanziaria tra Li ed Elliot che conosciamo tutti ma di colpo fingiamo di non sapere.

Non è una stupidata e non si dice nemmeno che sia irreparabile, anzi non ho dubbi che già nelle prossime ore sarà tutto risolto. Ma negare anche l'esistenza di questa straordinarietà finanziaria che comporta un windsurf operativo (e ci nega Biglia e Bonucci coi rumeni) vuol dire negare la stessa esistenza di questo meraviglioso progetto ambizioso.

Non possiamo prendere solo e sempre la parte buona di questo sogno che stanno provando ad offrirci, altrimenti siamo solo tifosi ottusi e perdiamo il senso della realtà.


----------



## Sotiris (3 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Boh, non capisco al solito questa suscettibilità nei confronti di chi fa - giustamente, come pretenderemmo da esterni - i conti in tasca al Milan.
> 
> Calcio e Finanza altro non fa che dire, in modo perfettamente corretto ed analitico, che il Milan a causa della eccezionale operazione finanziaria tramite Elliot, non ha asset liberi che possano fungere da garanzia del credito.
> Niente di più logico ed elemento che per altro conosciamo benissimo perché è all'origine del rapporto tra cinesi ed americani.
> ...



Hai detto con parole nettamente migliori delle mie quello che era il mio pensiero.


----------



## numero 3 (3 Agosto 2017)

Sarò anche un pessimista ma non voglio nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia, vorrei avere le vostre certezze ma sono vecchio e non mi fido mai di nessuno....speriamo bene e non parlo solo di Biglia e Bonucci...e adesso non attaccatemi come rovina sogni


----------



## Kaw (3 Agosto 2017)

L'intoppo c'è, inutile negarlo.
Le fideiussioni sono state chieste ma non concesse, ad oggi stando così le cose i due affari saltano eh.

Pagni dice che stanno lavorando con Generali, mentre Ordine sostiene che arriveranno da Honk Kong.


----------



## Sotiris (3 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Perdonami tu, ma in condizioni normali una società che fattura 220 milioni e che è stata appena valutata 740 milioni (520 netti) non solo ha bisogno di 5 minuti ma gli basta la simultaneità per avere garantiti crediti per 60 milioni. Ti sfido a trovare un precedente simile in Italia d'altronde.
> 
> L'eccezionalità del nostro status è proprio che tutti quegli asset elencati da Calcio e Finanza sono già impegnati nell'ovvia operazione finanziaria tra Li ed Elliot che conosciamo tutti ma di colpo fingiamo di non sapere.
> 
> ...



Esattamente.


Per me e' tempo di chiudere questa questione delle fideiussioni e anche prima dell'11 agosto, che c'è una lista per il playoff da consegnare prima e Biglia con Bonucci servono.

Io non voglio assolutamente diventare come erano gli evoluti con la vecchia dirigenza.
Se c'è una cosa che non mi quadra io la rilevo pure con i nuovi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Agosto 2017)

ma godetevi la partita di questa sera  

Per le fideiussioni sono apposto , il milan è una società nuova e qualche istituto ha creato problemi.


----------



## krull (3 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Perdonami tu, ma in condizioni normali una società che fattura 220 milioni e che è stata appena valutata 740 milioni (520 netti) non solo ha bisogno di 5 minuti ma gli basta la simultaneità per avere garantiti crediti per 60 milioni. Ti sfido a trovare un precedente simile in Italia d'altronde.
> 
> L'eccezionalità del nostro status è proprio che tutti quegli asset elencati da Calcio e Finanza sono già impegnati nell'ovvia operazione finanziaria tra Li ed Elliot che conosciamo tutti ma di colpo fingiamo di non sapere.
> 
> ...



Ma tu lo sai che fino a 2 giorni fa manco avevamo un direttore finanziario? Ma pensi che un Marotta faccia una telefonata e gli coprano i 45 milioni di Bernardeschi? É lampante che abbiamo cose da definire con gli istituti di credito come é lampante che é stata ricostruita una società ed un CDA in 100 giorni. Ma é assurdo pensare che una qualsiasi banca si esponga con chiunque in 5 minuti ma farne sensazionalismo ridicolo o attaccare velatamente Fassone manco fosse Harry Potter che agita la bacchetta e appaiono dané. Se dici che é facilissimo avere una fideiussione come mai le uniche depositate sono le nostre? Non capisco cosa ti turba onestamente.


----------



## wfiesso (3 Agosto 2017)

Io vedo solo tanto chiasso per niente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Agosto 2017)

Ormai il casino è fatto, anche la Gazzetta adesso sbatte la cosa in prima pagina.

Serve dunque un ulteriore chiarimento ufficiale della società, anche se già si era espressa sulla questione.


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Agosto 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ormai il casino è fatto, anche la Gazzetta adesso sbatte la cosa in prima pagina.
> 
> Serve dunque un ulteriore chiarimento ufficiale della società, anche se già si era espressa sulla questione.



Ovvio
È come preannunciato stamani del comunicato del SAFE non ne parla ovviamente nessuno
Porci schifosi..


----------



## krull (3 Agosto 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ormai il casino è fatto, anche la Gazzetta adesso sbatte la cosa in prima pagina.
> 
> Serve dunque un ulteriore chiarimento ufficiale della società, anche se già si era espressa sulla questione.



Se la società dovesse mettersi a far comunicati ad ogni alito di vento o abbaia di cane non ne escono piú. I cinesi non esitono...risposta:closing. I cinesi sono poveri...risposta:200 milioni vomitato sul mercato. Le banche non si fidano e non danno le fideiussioni...risposta:entro 11 agosto contratti deposotati. Il resto é fuffa e pappa per cani. Fino adesso deliri di Pallotta a parte hanno risposto alle chiacchiere da bar con fatti evidenti. Se ci facciamo venire l'iperventilazione ogni volta che la stampa imboccata e prezzolati agita paranoie impazzano....e presto.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Esattamente.
> 
> 
> Per me e' tempo di chiudere questa questione delle fideiussioni e anche prima dell'11 agosto, che c'è una lista per il playoff da consegnare prima e Biglia con Bonucci servono.
> ...




non è semplice. Il problema esiste ed è concreto. Mi auguro riescano a trovare la soluzione, che potrebbe essere il bond viennese.


----------



## Raryof (3 Agosto 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ormai il casino è fatto, anche la Gazzetta adesso sbatte la cosa in prima pagina.
> 
> Serve dunque un ulteriore chiarimento ufficiale della società, anche se già si era espressa sulla questione.



Prima della partita di stasera mi aspetto qualche dichiarazione a riguardo.
Non sono così stolti, si sta parlando di 2 titolari non di un Jose Mauri qualsiasi.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Agosto 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ormai il casino è fatto, anche la Gazzetta adesso sbatte la cosa in prima pagina.



Daje col tic del click.
I tifosi gobbi ed interisti avranno i calli agli indici.


----------



## uolfetto (3 Agosto 2017)

il problema probabilmente esiste ma credo (e spero) sia di facile soluzione. intanto sta cosa su twitter è trending topic e sono tutti scatenati.


----------



## Sotiris (3 Agosto 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> il problema probabilmente esiste ma credo (e spero) sia di facile soluzione. intanto sta cosa su twitter è trending topic e sono tutti scatenati.



sì, ho visto.
e purtroppo, a termini di immagine, il danno c'è.
e ripeto il termine non è l'11 agosto ma la consegna delle liste per il play-off, che credo sia il 7 o 8 agosto.
se Bonucci e Biglia non dovessero giocare nemmeno il playoff il danno d'immagine, oltre che sportivo, sarebbe grande.


----------



## Raryof (3 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> sì, ho visto.
> e purtroppo, a termini di immagine, il danno c'è.
> e ripeto il termine non è l'11 agosto ma la consegna delle liste per il play-off, che credo sia il 7 o 8 agosto.
> se Bonucci e Biglia non dovessero giocare nemmeno il playoff il danno d'immagine, oltre che sportivo, sarebbe grande.



Attenzione a Galliani, attenzione, già dovrebbe essere a San Siro stasera per gufarci e non aspetta altro che il primo passettino falso della società, quisquilie che con lui al comando non sarebbero mai potute succedere, ovviamente, così come i preliminari sempre superati e robe varie.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Agosto 2017)

se si poteva evitare di finire in prima pagina di tutti i giornali sportivi per questa cosa era meglio diciamo cosi....


----------



## uolfetto (3 Agosto 2017)

era meglio si, il danno d'immagine c'è. e proprio oggi che c'è una partita importante. speriamo bene.


----------



## Sotiris (3 Agosto 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> era meglio si, il danno d'immagine c'è. e proprio oggi che c'è una partita importante. speriamo bene.



aggravato dal fatto che BPM è anche uno sponsor del Milan.
Ripeto la situazione non è piacevole e va risolta prima di subito.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Agosto 2017)

Stasera penso che Fassone dirà qualcosa.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (3 Agosto 2017)

Ma io non capisco una cosa...è solo il Milan a non averle presentate? 
Perchè a quanto si legge, nessuna società le ha presentate.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Agosto 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Ma io non capisco una cosa...è solo il Milan a non averle presentate?
> Perchè a quanto si legge, nessuna società le ha presentate.



siamo solo noi che abbiamo impegni ufficiali...questo è il punto. Per le altre sarà una formalità al momento opportuno.


----------



## Sotiris (3 Agosto 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Ma io non capisco una cosa...è solo il Milan a non averle presentate?
> Perchè a quanto si legge, nessuna società le ha presentate.



Credo che il nostro punto debole che permette ai "nemici" di attaccarci è che noi siamo l'unica squadra di A ad avere un impegno ufficiale ora. Nessuno pensa che se il Milan avesse avuto facilità a trovare le fideiussioni non avrebbe inserito almeno uno fra Bonucci e Biglia già per questo turno di preliminari (come il regolamento avrebbe permesso presentandole).
E poiché oggettivamente questa storia si sta trascinando e, ora, siamo vicini sia al termine ultimo per la Lega (11 agosto), sia per la lista del prossimo turno preliminare (credo 7 o 8 agosto), allora la cosa è tornata fuori prepotentemente.
Con l'aggravante che non ci avrebbe concesso la fideiussione una Banca che è pure nostro sponsor.

Ripeto: la questione va risolta subito.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (3 Agosto 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> siamo solo noi che abbiamo impegni ufficiali...questo è il punto. Per le altre sarà una formalità al momento opportuno.



Ed è proprio quello che non capisco, perchè questo panico anche tra tifosi?
Al massimo le consegneremo quando lo faranno tutte le altre, a fine agosto.


----------



## Sotiris (3 Agosto 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Ed è proprio quello che non capisco, perchè questo panico anche tra tifosi?
> Al massimo le consegneremo quando lo faranno tutte le altre, a fine agosto.



Il PSG compra Neymar e fa di tutto per averlo subito in campo dopodomani con l'Amiens, primo impegno ufficiale.
Il tifoso del Milan ed il tifoso in generale si aspetta che se il Milan compra Bonucci e Biglia faccia tutto il possibile per farli esordire al primo impegno ufficiale (anche se era possibile per uno solo dei due).
Tutto qui.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Agosto 2017)

Mi fido di Fassone, ma nella nostra situazione, con un bersaglio perenne sulla schiena, bisognerebbe evitare di fornire materiale agli sciacalli.


----------



## Pitermilanista (3 Agosto 2017)

Come spappolarsi il fegato dopo una campagna acquisti spettacolare da 200 milioni, e a un'ora dal vernissage casalingo.
Fanno benissimo interisti e juventini a definirci GONZI.

P.S. un pescatore appena discreto farebbe una strage qua dentro: quanti boccaloni, signore mio!


----------



## __king george__ (3 Agosto 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Come spappolarsi il fegato dopo una campagna acquisti spettacolare da 200 milioni, e a un'ora dal vernissage casalingo.
> Fanno benissimo interisti e juventini a definirci GONZI.
> 
> P.S. un pescatore appena discreto farebbe una strage qua dentro: quanti boccaloni, signore mio!



non è quello il punto...è che oggettivamente la società se è normo-dotata a livello mentale non avrebbe trovato occasione migliore che quella di stasera-70000 persone allo stadio,prima partita ufficiale in casa della nuova stagione,avversario mediocre quindi piu facile risaltare-per presentare in campo le nostre "punte di diamante"....

e siccome la nostra società è molto più che normo-dotata significa che qualcosa lo ha impedito e di fatto un problemino c'è stato....piccolo e risolvibile credo ovviamente


----------



## Love (3 Agosto 2017)

Se non vengono presentate le fideiussioni entro l'11 agosto bonucci e biglia tornano indietro alle rispettive ex squadre...NON voglio minimamente pensare che la società faccia una figuraccia del genere...secondo me si venderanno un rene pur di risolvere la questione e stasera mi aspetto Fassone che parli in tv e chiarisca la situazione...quindi tranquilli tutti...poi si sa che siamo il bersaglio preferito di tutti...quello purtroppo è risolvibile solo facendoli crepare d'invidia.


----------



## Schism75 (3 Agosto 2017)

Anche in questo caso, mi attendo le parole chiare e limpide di Fassone. Giusto per mettere a tacere tutti.


----------

